# VSE/SW DATA & FAQ's:  1) Historical Maintenance Fees  2) ROFR History 3) Ratings/Reviews, 4) Intro, 5) Rescinding, 6) Flex, 6) All VSE Villas



## DeniseM

Vista/Starwood Data:

Starwood Historical Maintenance Fee Database

Starwood Right of First Refusal History

Starwood Resort Ratings and Reviews

Starwood Forum FAQ's:

Introduction to VSE/Starwood

How to Rescind a VSE/Starwood Developer Purchase

Flex Option FAQ

All Vistana Villas sorted by size, bedrooms, capacity


----------

